# Westmininster Results /



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

MALTESE

Judge: Mr. Gilbert S. Kahn
Day: February 12, 2007
Time: 11:00
Ring: 3

Best of Breed
10 Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 28778201
Date of Birth: December 08, 2001
Breeder: Glynnette Cass & Barbara Ling Linden
Sire: Ch Camelot Excalibur's Lancelot
Dam: Ch Bhe-Jei's Rock My World
Owner: Tara Martin & Martha Feltenstein


Best of Opposite Sex

6 Ch Divine's You Are My Shining Star 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 34119202
Date of Birth: October 29, 2004
Breeder: Larry Stanberry & Angela Stanbury
Sire: Ch Divine's Dangerous Thrills
Dam: Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction
Owner: Rick Ly & Melanie Barnes


Award of Merit

7 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 28318001
Date of Birth: March 11, 2004
Breeder: L Sarah Lawrence
Sire: Ch Foursome's Extreme Love
Dam: Ch Chatterbox Wanna Be My Lover
Owner: L Sarah Lawrence


__._,_.___


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting the maltese results!




Joy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Faye for posting the results, I missed the show


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I missed the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no you didn't! Not the TV broadcast anyway.......It's tonight at 8 PM on USA.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone! I'm here at Westminster (actually, now in my hotel room). It was superpacked, but I was ringside during the judging. This is my first ever show, and I immediately heard some snickering as I entered the benching area. One guy while carrying his MinPin was saying, "well, what about the Maltese. There are supposed to be six and three are here." In the end, there were 4 in the show. I heard that the Maltese owners do not like the judges here so much. Someone told me also that there is a Maltese only show in NJ in August. The dogs were all beautiful! But during the crowning (?) of the winners, there was a woman on her cell phone next to me complaining about the winners. I couldn't understand most of the technical things she was saying, but I did understand when she was saying how it was so plastic and artificial.

I had my digital camera and was able to take some photos and a video clip of the winner. It was tough to take as I wanted to just stand there and admire them, then I had to remind myself to take the photos. Will upload them in a couple of days when I get back home. I visited the benching area, but only one of the Maltese was there and the handler was helping her friend's a Yorkie ready. I also did see the Bison Friese which won the Eukanuba dog show this past November/December (?). She was adorable!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW, I'm so jealous. How fun to be there and hear the scoop! 
I wonder who and why some didn't show. Maybe they know Tommy would be hard to beat.
I guess it is political. Does anyone here know the inside info???????


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

cough cough, VERY political! And not an Angel in the bunch. Tisk Tisk.



Faye thanks for posting the results.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You can see the class by going to the Westminster site and viewing the video. As far as I'm concerned they are all beautiful








Thanks for the list Faye, the clip doesn't give the names.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, thank you for the post.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info Faye. I went to check on a couple of other breeds and Sadie and Hope's groomer won best of breed for her Bedlington. Also Jolie's breeder took BOS for Bichons. Wish more Malts had been there......


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Thanks for the info Faye. I went to check on a couple of other breeds and Sadie and Hope's groomer won best of breed for her Bedlington. Also Jolie's breeder took BOS for Bichons. Wish more Malts had been there......[/B]



Another side note...........the breeder of the sheltie that was in the herding group tonight is who bred my sheltie, Rosie. I was so proud for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved that little toy poodle and was hoping she'd win. Oh well.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I loved that little toy poodle and was hoping she'd win. Oh well.[/B]


meh. i felt there was entirely too much POO in the final group. KT said she thought Vicky looked like she could have used a nice strong drink. hehe.

i realllly loved the PBGV, she was GORGEOUS! 

ann marie and the "but she really thinks I'M the MOSTEST gorgeousest!" buttercup, who got a b-a-t-h last night after seeing the beautiful Tommy...and the Grungy Buttercup


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the results! TIVO'ed it last night, plan on watching it later. They just never show enough of the Maltese,







or my other breed the Chow!

Love it anyway!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334816
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my friends says the P's in the Toy Group win the most. Maybe we should change the name of our breed to Paultese. 
I have a listing of all the winners through the years. I will make a post with them, so you can see what breeds have won in the past.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

